# Replacement basket/filter holder for Gaggia Classic



## 52fitz (May 18, 2010)

Hello all, I'm a newbie on the forums and this is my first post.

I've had a Gaggia Classic for a number of years and the plastic handle on ther basket/filter holder (not sure what the official term for this part is) has cracked and broken off.

It occured to me that there might be a replacement part designed for a commercial machine that would fit the Classic and would be better suited for heavy use (lots of hits in the knockout drawer!).

If anyone knows of such a part and where I might get one I'd be v grateful for the information.

Failing that, would anyone be able to suggest where to get the actual replacement part for the Classic now that Gaggia has been taken over?

Thanks in advance,

52f


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

I think what you're referring to is the *portafilter*.










It may well be cheaper to buy just a new handle. I believe the gaggia classic uses the same portafilters as their commercial lines (could be wrong though) Either way, they'll probably be the same diameter, so if you can't find the domestic ones, you should be able to use a commercial one.

http://espressoparts.co.uk/gaggia.asp?img=113


----------



## 52fitz (May 18, 2010)

Many thanks David! Those links look extremely useful...


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Probably better off looking at this link for the portafilter:

http://espressoparts.co.uk/gaggia.asp?img=119

The classic has the off centre hooky bits right?

The easiest thing maybe to look at getting one of ebay:

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_kw=gaggia&_kw=portafilter

One of the three must be the same as you're current one?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy Donkey sell both Gaggia Classic and Gaggia-compatible bottomless portafilters.


----------



## 52fitz (May 18, 2010)

Thank you David & CD. Loads of useful links. What exactly is a bottomless portafilter? Does it have a specific purpose?


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Bottom less portafilters remove the spouts and are bottomless (hence the name







)

Basically, it makes it easier to diagnose a bad shot. For example, it may look like the shot is flowing perfectly, but it's possible that between the bottom of the basket, and the spout, it could be spitting a lot, or other channelling etc.

Have a look at some youtube videos, it makes some lovely espresso porn


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I feel quite inadequate sometimes when I watch those coffee videoes on You Tube. One day, I will be good!!!


----------



## 52fitz (May 18, 2010)

Just received bottomless portafilter from Happy Donkey - thanks for the info people.

One question about it: is the actual basket meant to be removed for cleaning etc or is it fixed?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

52fitz said:


> Just received bottomless portafilter from Happy Donkey - thanks for the info people.
> 
> One question about it: is the actual basket meant to be removed for cleaning etc or is it fixed?
> 
> Thanks in advance....


It's fixed. A word of warning when you're learning, make sure you have a cloth to hand and also note I think it's a triple basket.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You should change the basket to a double basket (from your old portafilter)

Rising Power is spot on - keep a damp cloth at hand until you have a firm flat tamp sorted otherwise you will get little jets of water / coffee everywhere


----------

